
Do Tech Contractors Earn More Than Full-Time Employees? - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/02/21/contractors-earn-full-time-employees-2019/
======
sarcasmatwork
No. This article is trying to imply that because a staffing agency is paid
more the contractor is. That is FALSE! The staffing agency takes a large cut,
while they pay the contract worker as little as possible. A Contractor is not
an employee. Look at the lawsuit: vizcaino v microsoft

Contractors dont get the bonus's, the benefits or the same level of
compensation a normal employee gets. The contract worker system is abused by
many companies for tax purposes, while contractors get paid less, with bad
benifits but do alot of work while full time employee's get the credit.

